# Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?



## Birnenmann (11. Januar 2014)

*Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Hallo,

Habe leider keine passende Rubrik gefunden.

Hat jemand nen Tip worauf ich achten muss, beim Kauf eines Lötsets? Ich möchte damit Kondensator anlöten.

Danke!


----------



## Kollateralschaben (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Hi
Das kommt ganz darauf an wie viel Geld du ausgeben möchtest.
Das Weller WX1012 benutze ich in der Arbeit damit kannst du alles Löten, zuhause verwende ich ein Weller WHS 40 Lötset. Damit kannst du Temperaturen Stufenweise regulieren allerdings fehlt ein Display, welches aber auch nicht benötigt wird.


----------



## Birnenmann (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Ich hab grad mal nachgeschaut, 140,-EUR. War wohl etwas naiv von mir, ich dachte sowas gibt es für 50,-EUR.


----------



## Birnenmann (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Ähm, was wären denn die negativen Aspekte einer Lötstation für 20-50EUR? Damit ich etwas mehr Gefühl dafür habe, warum sich das Wella WHS40 für zur ZEit 110,-EUR vielleicht als langsfristige Anschaffung lohnen würde.


----------



## Talhuber (15. Januar 2014)

Hi - nimm einen max. 15Watt Lötkolben mit sehr feiner Spitze und einen Aluminium Lötzinn-Absauger mit manuellem Vakum-Drücker...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Wenn man es entsprechend nutzen will könnte sich so eine Geldausgabe sicherlich rentieren. Vielleicht reicht ja auch schon so ein Modell


----------



## Birnenmann (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Danke (euch)!

Ich hab mal eine Rezension von so nem 20,-EUR Teil gelesen. Problem scheint dabei wohl zu sein, dass es sich in 2Minuten am Netzteil so aufheizt, dass es kaputt geht und außerdem würden giftige Dämpfe aufsteigen.

Wäre ich mit nem 50,-EUR Teil schon auf der sicheren Seite? Ist das dann nicht so genau bezüglich der Temperatur, sodass man schneller was kaputt lötet?

PS: für 15W bekomme ich keine Ergebnisse bei Amazon.

@bakterius:
das Weller WHS40 hat Kollateralschaben schon vorgeschlagen, ups, das kostet ja bei Reichelt 40,-EUR weniger als bei Amazon. Super!


PPS: ich hatte ursprünglich nur vor nen Kondensator zu tauschen (fungiert als Pufferbatterie in nem Laptop). 

Jetzt hat sich aber noch ein anderes Porfekt aufgetan. Ist es möglich zusätzlich RAM-Bausteine anzulöten, wenn die Kontakte schon vorbereitet sind? 
Ich habe von dem -siehe Link- ein Nachfolgemodel, da ist auf beiden Seiten RAM gelötet. Hier nur auf der Rückseite (Boden). So eins wie unter dem Link konnte ich als defekt für 22,-EUR bekommen, ist aber nicht defekt, nur Steck-Kabel los. Wenn das überhaupt möglich ist und es aber schiefgeht, wären also nur 22,-EUR zerstört (oder 70,-EUR, wenn man den Wiederverkaufswert als funktionstüchtiges rechnet).
Bild: http://d3nevzfk7ii3be.cloudfront.net/igi/jUPecNjJcjbcsWXB.medium


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Stimmt, wollte erst ein anderes Modell posten aber dann bei Reichelt gleichzeitig nur nach dem Preis geschaut


----------



## Birnenmann (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Hm, ok.

Falls ich ein 15W-Teil hole (hab jetzt eins gefunden) WM 15L - WELLER-Mini-Lötkolben 15W, 230V bei reichelt elektronik muss man das hier abgebildete noch in ne Station stecken oder ist das zum direkten Anschluss an die Haushaltssteckdose?

Ah, hier sieht man es http://www.datatec.de/Weller-Loetkolben-SPI16.htm einfach zum in die Steckdose stecken.

Dauert es nur länger, wenn es nicht regelbar ist? Zu heiß kann es ja nicht werden/sein mit den 15W oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

So wie es da steht hat dein Modell eben nur eine Temperatur. Generell finde ich jetzt so nicht beide Modelle die entsprechenden Werte für die Aufheizzeit


----------



## Kollateralschaben (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Das Problem bei einem Lötkolben ohne Station ist das du die Temperaturen nicht so gut anpassen kannst. Manche haben noch ein kleines Drehpotenziometer im Griff aber das wars dann auch schon.
Sprich wenn du in deinem PC rumlötest kann es passieren das du Transistoren oder auch die ICs grillst. Ein weiterer temperaturbedingter Nachteil tritt beim Lötvorgang selbst auf. Du wirst nämlich für verschiedene Lötzinn Arten verschiedene Temperaturen verwenden müssen, da sonst besagte giftige Dämpfe auftreten können. (Faustregel, falls auf der Rolle keine Temperaturangabe ist: 350-380 °C für bleifreies Lot und 280-330°C für bleihaltiges Lot)
Und auch ein 15W Lötkolben erreicht diese Temperaturen und mehr. Jedoch braucht er entsprechend Länger um sie zu erreichen.

Ach der SPI16 ist ungeregelt und hat normal Temperaturen von 360 °C wenn man schnell ist kann man mit so einem auch alles Löten allerdings ist die Lötstation die 24 Euro Aufpreis wert.

Zu der RAM Frage: Du kannst prinzipiell durchaus RAM auflöten allerdings zweifle ich daran das du die benötigten Chips irgendwo auftreiben kannst. Ein weiteres Problem könnten die kleinen SMD Dioden und Widerstände sein, die du mit einer sehr feinen Pinzette (am besten ESD) und sehr viel Geschick fest löten musst, was sehr schwierig ist.
Also lieber erst mit Kondensatoren anfangen und einfach eine passenden RAM Riegel kaufen.


----------



## Birnenmann (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

@bakterius: Beim 15W bei Reichelt steht 2min.

@Kollaterialschaben: ok, dachte mir schon, dass das mit dem RAM zu anspruchsvoll für mich ist. Wenn ich so überlege, wäre der Aufwand wohl eh nicht lohnend, weil man damit ja nur 256MB mehr hätte (sofern man nicht beide Seiten erhöht). Da man durch das Steckmodul eh viel höher kommt, hast du recht. Das ist wirklich dann die logischere Wahl


----------



## ebastler (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Ich hab daheim einen kleinen Ersa Multitip 15.
Mit dem löre ich si ziemlich alles, außer Kabel mit >2mm^2.
Fast meine ganze Teslaspule wurde damit gelötet (Solid State Tesla Coil, hat ne Menge Elektronik drin), das Ding reicht für den Nebenbeilöter mehr als nur aus 
Wenn du gerade mal einen Kondensator löten willst, kauf was einigermaßen preiswertes, keine Station. Billige Lötstationen sind gammelig, und teure sind sehr teuer. Lieber einen gescheiten Lötkolben als ne billige Lötstation!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*



Birnenmann schrieb:


> @bakterius: Beim 15W bei Reichelt steht 2min.





> Aufheizzeit: ca. 180s


 Dort wären 180s ungefähr 3 Minuten was du zuerst als Link hattest. Ich meinte damit ja das bei der Lötstation keine Aufheizzeit stand


----------



## Birnenmann (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Ahso.



ebastler schrieb:


> Ich hab daheim einen kleinen Ersa Multitip 15.
> Mit dem löre ich si ziemlich alles, außer Kabel mit >2mm^2.
> Fast meine ganze Teslaspule wurde damit gelötet (Solid State Tesla Coil, hat ne Menge Elektronik drin), das Ding reicht für den Nebenbeilöter mehr als nur aus
> Wenn du gerade mal einen Kondensator löten willst, kauf was einigermaßen preiswertes, keine Station. Billige Lötstationen sind gammelig, und teure sind sehr teuer. Lieber einen gescheiten Lötkolben als ne billige Lötstation!


 Hm, preislich sicherlich keine schlechte Überlegung.


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wir haben das hier, hat bis jetzt immer gereicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Lidl hätte in der kommenden Woche eine " Lötstation " für kleines Geld, vielleicht wäre das was bei nur gelegentlicher Nutzung?


----------



## Birnenmann (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Also wir haben das hier, hat bis jetzt immer gereicht


 Ha - Ha,  so eins hat mein Vater (also mit dieser Schlaufe vorne).


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Lidl hätte in der kommenden Woche eine " Lötstation " für kleines Geld, vielleicht wäre das was bei nur gelegentlicher Nutzung?


 Hm, mal schauen. Bei anderer Elektronik ist Aldi/Lidl ja nicht so gut, bei TFTs und TV-Bildschirmen hatten die Discunter nach 2 Jahren 38% Ausfall und die Markenhersteller 15% (Umfrage einer Fachzeitschrift) und eine Kompakt-Hi-Fi-Analge aus'm Aldi für nebenbei hat nach genau 2 Jahren nicht mehr funktioniert. Aber gut, ob man davon jetzt auf die Lötstation schließen kann...


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Ltstation SST-50D - Werkstatt - Lttechnik - Ltgerte - Pollin Electronic

-digitale Steuerung/Temperaturregelung
-50W -> kurze Aufheizzeit
-Lötspitzen, Kolben und anderes Zubehör gibt es auch an anderer Stelle da es praktisch baugleiche China-Lötstationen mit kompatiblen Kolben auch von anderen Marken bzw. bei anderen Händlern -wenn auch deutlich teurer- gibt (etwa Conrad/Toolcraft ST-50D)
-galvanisch getrennt, kann über Bananenkabel bei Bedarf geerdet werden

Ich habe auch lange Zeit mit einem einfachen Lötkolben gearbeitet und muss sagen eine (halbwegs) vernünftige Lötstation ist eine Investition die sich lohnt!


----------



## Speed4Fun (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Bei einem 50,- € Budget kann man folgende 80 Watt Lötstation empfehlen:

ELV 80-W-Komfortlötstation AT-80D: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Diese habe ich selbst als Zweitstation im Einsatz und das Teil ist wirklich sehr gut.

Vor allem gibt es Ersatzkolben und -lötspitzen für kleines Geld.

Von den Toolcraft würde ich die Finger lassen, die Lötkolben sterben wie die Fliegen, die Stationen werden mit defekten Kolben bei Kleinanzeigen massenweise verramscht.


----------



## .Tobi (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Hi, ich habe früher auch einiges gelötet, Gitarreneffekte, kleinere  Verstärker und Kabel. Zuerst wollte ich auch unbedingt eine Lötstation haben aber  am Ende habe ich mir dieses Lötset "Study CT-2", 4-teilig: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
bestellt und bin damit das löt aktive Jahr sehr gut hingekommen. Deshalb empfehle ich es dir auch(+vernünftiges Lötzinn). Für einen Kondensator und ein bissl was anderes reicht das. SMD würde ich dir auch davon abraten. Das ist wesentlich schwerer.


----------



## tobse2004 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Das wichtigste an einem Lötkolben ist die Heizleistung.
Wenn diese zu gering ist brauchst du bei manchen Teilen, grade Bauteile mit großen Masseflächen, einfach zulange oder es wird soviel Wärme abgeführt das es gar nicht zu löten ist.
gilt auch bei SMD Bauteilen. 
Wenn man sowas hat empfiehlt es sich zudem die ganze Platine vorzuheizen, entweder in einem Ofen oder mit einer Heizplatte.

Ich benutze geschäftlich eine JBC Lötstation. Die sind super, die haben keine normalen Heizspiralen sondern funktionieren mittels Induktion.
Damit sind die in Sekunden auf Temperatur und auch schnell wieder abgekühlt.

Aber halt teuer


----------



## Birnenmann (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Jemand Empfehlungen für gutes Lötset?*

Danke euch allen nochmal für die vielen Ratschläge+Empfehlungen. Ich werd noch bisschen überlegen, bis ich mich entscheide.


Edit:
Notiz für mich. Jemand im Apple Discussions Forum benutzt für die gleiche Art von Aufgaben folgendes:
http://www.all-spec.com/products/WM120.html

Wenn ich das bei amazon, reichelt oder geizhals eingebe, dann findet er nichts, variiere ich das Suchwort, dann bekomme ich:
- http://www.amazon.de/2012-Soldering...TF8&qid=1395788217&sr=8-3&keywords=weller+12w
- http://www.amazon.de/Weller-5681219...TF8&qid=1395788217&sr=8-6&keywords=weller+12w
- http://www.amazon.de/Weller-5680769...TF8&qid=1395788217&sr=8-9&keywords=weller+12w


----------

